# Opinion on an MXL



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, I came across this MXL on a certain evil auction site. Its my size, although I tend to think the shipping is a bit high. Regardless, what worries me is what the seller calls a "ding" on a chainstay. It looks far larger than just a mere ding! 

https://cgi.ebay.com/MERCKX-MX-Lead...724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0bc6505c

https://s574.photobucket.com/albums... 60X58 blue/?action=view&current=P1170769.jpg

https://s574.photobucket.com/albums... 60X58 blue/?action=view&current=P1170768.jpg

https://s574.photobucket.com/albums... 60X58 blue/?action=view&current=P1170785.jpg

It looks like a fairly significant dent, to my eye. Anyway, I'm not an MXL expert so I'd appreciate any thoughts the Merckx community might have on this "ding." Is it so deep that it might compromise the chainstay's strength? Should it be repaired? If so, can it realistically be repaired given the relative rarity of MAX tubing? 

Thanks for any thoughts.

Robert


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

It nearly looks like a fold to my eye ,and repair needed. and to repair it would need tube replacement but i don't know if getting an MXL chain stay would be possible. (i wonder if something could be forced inside the stay through the BB shell to push it out ?) as no other tubing would fit the BB shell. and then there would be a respray needed, Given that high shipping price ($150 AUD to Australia it may be all too hard .


----------



## hroch (Jul 9, 2008)

There is Max (and MiniMax) tubing in 2011 Columbus catalog again.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

for the price the guy is asking - pass


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. That's pretty much what I thought. I do appreciate the confirmation, 

Robert


----------

